# Graco Pro 210ES your thoughts



## canadianfoot (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi guys first of all going to explain the whole story. I live in Vancouver, British-Columbia and am looking for a gift for my brother in law I have 900$ worth of Store Credit at HD(I love my bro but better spend the credit than real bills . I saw that the HD in US has different sprayers available. Now me personally I currently have the 390 & 495. Anyway I am looking at the Graco Pro 210ES( http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-Pro-210ES-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-261830/100634345 ) your thoughts?

He will spray MAX 500gallons a year mostly Latex, some oil, and once in a blue moon some smoke sealer INTERIOR. I will mention he burned thru a Graco XR7 and X7 that last one sounded more like a hair dryer....basically don't want something that's disposable after 1use.

I am leaning towards Graco since I have been using it always but if you think Titan is worth having a look let me know. I have looked at the 400 Advantage there is 50$ difference between them. 

http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Pro Sprayers/Professional Sprayers.htm

According to them the Titan 400 Advantage is a Pro sprayer while I guess the Graco Pro 210ES would be in same category as the Graco 190LTS for the weekend warrior.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I would go for the Titan Advantage 400. check your local paint dealer you should be able to find one that will give you the same price


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

canadianfoot said:


> Hi guys first of all going to explain the whole story. I live in Vancouver, British-Columbia and am looking for a gift for my brother in law I have 900$ worth of Store Credit at HD(I love my bro but better spend the credit than real bills . I saw that the HD in US has different sprayers available. Now me personally I currently have the 390 & 495. Anyway I am looking at the Graco Pro 210ES( http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-Pro-210ES-Airless-Paint-Sprayer-261830/100634345 ) your thoughts?
> 
> He will spray MAX 500gallons a year mostly Latex, some oil, and once in a blue moon some smoke sealer INTERIOR. I will mention he burned thru a Graco XR7 and X7 that last one sounded more like a hair dryer....basically don't want something that's disposable after 1use.
> 
> ...


You should be able to get a Titan 440 for that. That's the best all around portable rig put there. Ok now here comes the Graco guys to argue...
I have a 395 and 440, and I'd rather lug around the 440. Easier on the back and pocketbook. Lasts a long long time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was in HD today. 

When did paint sprayers start getting rated in gallons per year? 

:blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I was in HD today.
> 
> When did paint sprayers start getting rated in gallons per year?
> 
> :blink:


Yes I've seen the rating. So how many gallons of Behr Marquee did you get? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes I've seen the rating. So how many gallons of Behr Marquee did you get? :whistling2:


I saw it on all the sprayers in HD. I still live in a gpm world!

Oddly, I didn't find the Behr aisle.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Oddly, I didn't find the Behr aisle.


There is some pictures of you pouring all of the paint on the floor.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> There is some pictures of you pouring all of the paint on the floor.


lol, firing up photoshop now!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When I saw the lifesize cardboard cutout of JP, I blew a gasket.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder if canadianfoot brother is really canadianfoot looking in the mirror?

Pat


----------



## canadianfoot (Jun 6, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I wonder if canadianfoot brother is really canadianfoot looking in the mirror?
> 
> Pat


 
Sorry Pat but I am way better looking lol

Anyway the saga is finished followed the wife's advice. Instead of buying a sprayer FOR Him decided just to give him 500$ in store credit @ HD whatever he does with it his business:thumbup:

That way saves me to pay the duty on the thing too


----------

